# Need advice on building a simple sump!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I am thinking of doing the following:


Get a 10-20 gallon tank from Big Al's
Buy a fountain powerhead from Canadian Tire
Buy some hoses from... err... somewhere...
Use hose to connect powerhead output to lily pipe output, and place on one side of sump tank
Connect lily pipe intake to hose and set up some kind of siphon system into the sump

There's some problems I can think of:


How should I set up the siphon system so that it's fixed to the tank, and easy to start and stop?
What GPH rating should I look for in the powerhead? Let's assume that the height required is 130cm (80cm stand + 50cm tank).
How should I prevent fries and shrimplets from getting into the sump? Should I put a sponge filter on the lily pipe intake, or just let them get sucked into the sump?
Assuming I'm too lazy to add partitions to the tank, what can I put as media for the sump? How about this idea: gravel + java moss and/or duckweed, with a CFL for lighting?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The problem will be getting the pump to move exactly the amount of water the siphon is delivering. Unless you have an overflow that stops when water drops to a certain level, you risk draining the tank if the pump stops or even slows. Conversely, if the siphon is broken, you risk over filling the tank with water from the sump. Another consideration is that powerhead type pumps don't have much head pressure and can't really move water very high. 
One way to make something like this work is to have the top edge of both tanks at the same height so that the water level wouldn't be significantly altered by any drop off of pump output; both tanks will maintain the same level.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You can use a pond/fountain type pump, just go bigger than you think. The return pump on my 35G is one of them, I think rated for about 900 lph, but with 3-4 feet of head, it's a lot slower than that. But it still does the job.

For your drain, use a HOB overflow box like this

That way your drain only ever drains whatever is being pumped up. If your pump stops or slows, so does the drain. Your tank level always stays the same, if you need to top off the tank, you do it in the sump.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm starting to understand why people drill their tanks!


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

I had this crazy idea. Correct me if i am wrong...

If you can seal your sump air tight, technically you can make your sump a canister filter siphoning will be the same rate as pump rate. 

Am i missing anything?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

absun said:


> I had this crazy idea. Correct me if i am wrong...
> 
> If you can seal your sump air tight, technically you can make your sump a canister filter siphoning will be the same rate as pump rate.
> 
> Am i missing anything?


Basically correct, you will have a cannister, not a sump.


----------

